# interresting obscur jazz ensemble a most own



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

I got this vynil by *Jules Batiste *, if you like eclectic jazz i subject this gem.Im not a big fan of jazz, but i really enjoy is only vynil as far as i know* 'red decade' *on neutral record the label of glenn branca.

Get this while you still can they are cheap on the market now all do out of print


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

deprofundis said:


> I got this vynil by *Jules Batiste *, if you like eclectic jazz i subject this gem.Im not a big fan of jazz, but i really enjoy is only vynil as far as i know* 'red decade' *on neutral record the label of glenn branca.
> 
> Get this while you still can they are cheap on the market now all do out of print


I've listened a track on youtube and I would not call it jazz. Yes there's an influence, but it sounds more a cross of Zappa, some Rock In Opposition and No wave.


----------



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Yes not straight foward jazz no wave infuse in it and rock elements, but still kinda jazzy well kinda, it's instrumental there is saxophone ect.But my point is i find this genieous in a way, this improbable fusion,you describe it quite well.I am not a jazz expert so to me it's the closest thing.


----------



## Simon Moon (Oct 10, 2013)

Sounds pretty good. 

I actually have this on my (ever growing) list of music to buy. Thanks for reminding me.

There's a band from France called 'Moving Gelatine Plates' that release 2 albums, their best one is from 1972 called 'World of Genius Hans' that has some similarities. 

If you like the kind of thing that Jules Baptiste is doing, you might want to check out some of the Rock in Opposition (as Norman Bates alluded to) bands.


----------

